# Grow pots



## wryals.jason (Jul 12, 2018)

Have any of you fellow gardeners ever used any of the grow pots just curious if so did you like or not like? And do you think the plants would get root bound in them. I'm growing outdoors at the moment in the PNW. 
The whote bucket is for size refrence its a 5 gallon bucket.
Thank you
Stay beautiful and green my friends











Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2018)

What grow pots are you talking about?  If you are talking about the black plastic pots you have pictured...yes, I believe that you would get very root bound.   I personally would not go smaller than 15 gallons for an outside plant.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Fabric pots work better for me.  

Fabric pots will not trap the heat so much as dissipate it.  A plant gets root bound when the roots grow to the wall of the pot and circle trying to find oxygen. The roots in a fabric pot grow horizontal and vertical until they reach the fabric wall. With a fabric pot you can soak the roots and totally let them dry out evenly   Plastic pots can be dry on the top but be deceivingly wet at the bottom of the pot.  Also plastic pot tends to trap the summer heat.  20 gallon fabric pots are what I am currently using.
Ok I will get of my soapbox about fabric pots now.  As you can tell I am a big fan of fabric pots.  

I wish you good karma with your grow however you decide to do it!


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 13, 2018)

I've grown 8-10 foot plants in 5 gal buckets they get root bound if your starting right now 5 gal buckets are fine


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh I did not mention I bury my buckets so heats never a prob


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2018)

SMART POTS FOR THE WIN, or any fabric pot, put them in the ground they roots will continue to grow thru the pot. LOVE um, use nothing else.


----------



## wryals.jason (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you for your guys opinions I got those for free and was curious I have seven plants in my back yard right now I didn't dig some that are in the ground that deep because of all the rocks live in very rocky conditions and have been wanting to change the way they are planted

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## wryals.jason (Jul 13, 2018)

Here are some pics of my babys all are clones first pic is gsc
Second is huckleberry and five are cheesequake
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 13, 2018)

By now youve probably gathered, felt pots win the opinion poll! If you're in a local with not much available, Amazon sells a number of different versions.
Nothing but felt pots in the greenhouse going from 7 to 20 gallon. Being a dirt grower my opinion is that 7's too small and 20's way too big due to my old ass not being able to move them around!
Now in the white house, ive used 10's in the past and am going to 15's when i fire it up next month.
Its all subjective, try a couple sizes and you'll find something you like.

P.s em plants look pretty good.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 14, 2018)

If you have a Home Depot in your area you may be able to buy felt pots there.  Some Home Depots now have a "Premium Grow" section in the Nursery.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2018)

I guess I’m lucky living where I live...I have a brew shop within walking distance of my house and also a hydro grow shop that is even closer...they have a nice selection of cloth grow pots as well as solid types...a good selection of all the other stuff we require as well...I’ve made a few grow pots as well using some thick weed blocker fabric...some craft stores have felt available too that works well. If you have a sewing machine and someone who is willing...use a paper grocery bag as inspiration and make some grow bags...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2018)

I also use the fabric pots.  You can find great buys on both E-Bay and Amazon.  My local grow shop has them, but they are just too expensive there.  

And while you _can_ grow a "tree" in a five gallon pot, I have always noticed that the plants in the bigger pots grow the largest.  I had a plant in a 5 gallon fabric pot last year and it was about a third the size of the plants in 15 and 20 gallon pots.  I purchased some 25 gal pots for this year.  I find that I can still move them around by myself and I'm a 66 year old granny with arthritis.   Any larger and I suspect that I wont be able to.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 14, 2018)

Bigger the pot always better but time it's gonna grow before harvest plays into it alot also is it legal or illegal see I use 5 gallon buckets and bury them in case I have to move the plants if it's legal smart pot fabric pots for the win bigger the better just depends on your situation


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 14, 2018)

Another note... my brother lives in Colorado and grow in a greenhouse where pots and grow bags arnt needed going directly into the dirt is the best choice if safe and no worries about animals digging it up etc


----------



## Jray (Sep 5, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> If you have a Home Depot in your area you may be able to buy felt pots there.  Some Home Depots now have a "Premium Grow" section in the Nursery.


I want use grow bags


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TF9E9PY/ref=psdc_3480697011_t2_B013JFHMNK?th=1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MB9PB1...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## Jray (Sep 6, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TF9E9PY/ref=psdc_3480697011_t2_B013JFHMNK?th=1
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MB9PB1...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


Good look thanks


----------



## Jray (Sep 6, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TF9E9PY/ref=psdc_3480697011_t2_B013JFHMNK?th=1
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MB9PB1...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


What the best soil you use and when transplanting..should I clean the roots


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 8, 2019)

I am in love with the Canna Terra soilless mix. I find it has great pH stability over time, good texture, supports micro biological activity, and isn't prone to turning into a big ol brick if you let it dry out too much.
If you find roots running around the chine of the pot when you go to transplant, gently tease the curled ones apart just a little before replanting, the key word here being GENTLY. Don't mess with them too much, or leave them in the light for longer than you have to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2019)

If you don't have much money, you have some other choices.  I don't know where you live, but when I had a Home Depot near me, I used this:  https://www.homedepot.com/p/Kellogg...al-Premium-Outdoor-Potting-Mix-6830/307415467   It is economical, has perlite and some different goodies in it.  I found it a good all around soil that could be used without amendments.  Also, Kellogg's is a family owned business, which I like.  

I am a ways away from a HD now, so I bought some organic soil from Ace Hardware made by Whitney Farms:  https://www.acehardware.com/departm...gardening/flower-and-plant-fertilizer/7505977
Unlike the Kellogg's, this has nothing in it, but it is a nice rich black soil, great with some stuff added.  I used 1 part of this, 1 part perlite, one part worm castings, and one part peat moss or coco fiber.  This made a great soil mix.  I also added some amendments--soybean meal (organic non-GMO), kelp meal, rock phosphate, molasses, and something else I can't remember at the moment.  During the season, I feed the plants with nutrient teas.

A good growing medium is very important for good growth.  It is where the roots live and eat.  Plants should be started in small pots (or other medium, I use Rapid Rooters) and transplant up to larger pots as the plants grow out of their home.  It is almost impossible to give tiny plants the right amount of water and nutrients if they re in a huge pot.


----------

